# Acei Eye Swollen



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first ever post here although I read a lot on these forums. I am fairly new to the aquarium hobby but have done tons of research and managed to setup a Malawi Mbuna tank. The tank is 55 gallons and stocked with various Mbuna. My problem started when I left for a 4 day trip to Miami. My local fish store recommended putting in a Tetra fish feeding block while I was away. I have come to the conclusion this was a terrible idea. I came back to a dirty tank and some un happy fish. Also did not help that the AC was out while I was away and the tank was around 86. I immediately did a water change upon my return about 12am and by the morning they were acting normal. I resumed to do another water change the next morning but noticed my Yellow Tail Acei has a swollen on (only his left eye). Its been about a week and I have been doing water changes every day. His eye is not cloudy just bulging. Tested water several times this past week to make sure water conditions are optimal and added salt. PH 8.1, Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0. Does anyone have any advice? I can move him to a 10 gallon hospital tank to let him rest if you think it would help. He has been acting very normal and still feed quite aggressively. I just want his eye swelling to go down and to be sure he doesn't get an infection. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

About 3 weeks ago, I went through the same thing. I didn't get any responses from the forum for whatever reason, but I have been logging what's been going on, and what I've done. Hope it helps you!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=324738


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Retest nitrate, you should have a reading above 0 if properly cycled, unless you performed a large 80-100% water change.
hisplaceresort1, you're doing what I would do, anti bacterial/antibiotic meds along with water changes and epsom. Sorry I didn't comment, if only to confirm that you're on the right track, but I have been following the thread since you posted.
Erythromycin is also a good medication for eye related injuries that appear infected. It's harsh on nitrifying bacteria however, so it's wise to have additional bio media if you need to add more. I also recommend daily water parameter testing while using this medication.


----------



## Kingsix67 (Aug 29, 2014)

You were right retested water and it was around 20ppm. I did water changes every day for a week. the swelling wend down some. I than used melafix for a week and did water changes after a week of mela fix every few days. Its now been over a month and his eye looks good like its back to normal and no damage. Thanks for the help. I think he had just bumped it.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

:thumb: Yeah!


----------

